# Oh lucky me!!  (sarcastic, lol)



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

So my mother-in-law calls me and asks if we are still on for tomorrow.   

I asked her what for?  Tues/Thurs are the days when the little one is in preschool and I like to use the time for running my errands, doing stuff around here, smoking bowls, etc..NOT spending it with my inlaws.   

She said my husband told her I would go xmas shopping & do lunch.

:hairpull: 

Kill me now....

:hitchair:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll give someone an ounce of weed if they go out with my mother in law!!!

Anyone interested?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> So my mother-in-law calls me and asks if we are still on for tomorrow.
> 
> I asked her what for? Tues/Thurs are the days when the little one is in preschool and I like to use the time for running my errands, doing stuff around here, smoking bowls, etc..NOT spending it with my inlaws.
> 
> ...


 

This would be me,,,,,:bolt:


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 15, 2008)

In- Laws.. ewwww.. Thank God I dont have any of those......  My wife is the last member of her family..... that part is sad, but makes the holidays easy to deal with and plan.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 15, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> She said my husband told her I would go xmas shopping & do lunch.
> 
> :hairpull:
> 
> ...


 
Or kill your hubby later?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Or kill your hubby later?


 
I like how you think!!!

He is cut off, thats for sure.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'll give someone an ounce of weed if they go out with my mother in law!!!
> 
> Anyone interested?



Is she good lookin


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Is she good lookin


 
NOT AT ALL!!!

:hairpull:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 15, 2008)

Time is short and an Oz just wont cut it..........................

sorry.............

raise the bar some more mom


----------



## JBonez (Dec 15, 2008)

dang, even i know better than that, 

wife code violation #2 section 8b third paragraph down.

*A man will not knowingly engage his spouse in affairs where inlaws are concerned without said spouses pre authorized consent. Said offense carries a maximum punishable fine of up to but not limited to, deprivation of intimate encounters, loss of privelages where sleeping arrangements are concerned and a maximum of three days where conversation is void. May also be accompanied by dirty looks and rolling of the eyes.*

Man, he messed up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> dang, even i know better than that,
> 
> wife code violation #2 section 8b third paragraph down.
> 
> ...


 
*Someone needs to talk some sense to the guy.   *


----------



## IRISH (Dec 15, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Is she good lookin


 
:rofl: :laugh: Perv... :rofl: 
i would soo pay him back. i hate it when someone schedules me to do something for them, but just forgets to mention it. happy shopping mom.
sorry...bb...


----------



## JBonez (Dec 15, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *Someone needs to talk some sense to the guy.  *


 
Cant

Mancode violation 32, subsection 16a second line down.

*A man will not involve another man in his marital affairs where he is previously determined to be guilty by his wife. It is at this point deemed impossible to rectify the situation by consorting with his fellow man.*

look, i dont write the rules, i just follow them.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Cant
> 
> Mancode violation 32, subsection 16a second line down.
> 
> ...


 
:spit: 

Where'd you get your copy?  Maybe I'll buy him one for xmas.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 15, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :spit:
> 
> Where'd you get your copy? Maybe I'll buy him one for xmas.


 
look, i cant let you in on the whereabouts of the mancode manual. 

We dont just hand those things out like cookies, if he lost his, well, he has 10 days to find the closest man that has one and get a copy. 

It is not required that they know each other, he knows this.


----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2008)

Give your mother-in-law a brownie


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> Give your mother-in-law a brownie


 
Oh hell no.  Then she'd be a blubbering mother in law, thats even worse.  

:giggle:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 15, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'll give someone an ounce of weed if they go out with my mother in law!!!
> 
> Anyone interested?



I'll go.

...and lay on the charm THICK.

You can keep the weed, I like messing with the Inlaws myself.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

Fine I'll do it, Ill take one for the team. Just dust her off and away we go


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

You boys are the bestest!!!

LMAO.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

Old chicks need love too, but they have to pay!! I want a steak dinner out of the deal.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 15, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Old chicks need love too, but they have to pay!! I want a steak dinner out of the deal.


 

oh no steak for you! all your gettin is turkey neck and camel toe. lol jk


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

LMFAO slomo  lol


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

DANG IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY DO I MISS ALL THE GOOD STUFF!!!! GMCORP posted a side shot of her boob and some bud and I MISSED IT!!!!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 15, 2008)

ya, godspeed... SHE'S suppost to get the steak... _tubesteak dinner_... :hubba:  

Edit: no offencse intended, SM....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 15, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> DANG IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY DO I MISS ALL THE GOOD STUFF!!!! GMCORP posted a side shot of her boob and some bud and I MISSED IT!!!!!


 
:huh:???... that was the start of the events that led me to being the new BPOTM Marshal... where u been? ? ? :rofl:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

Apparently I have been stoned LOL.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 15, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'll give someone an ounce of weed if they go out with my mother in law!!!
> 
> Anyone interested?



Like to help ya out but, umm, I'd rathr pull my finger nails out with pliers than go shopping :hubba:  Would she be satisfied just going to Lowes and grabbing a dog or burger at the umbrella cart there?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

Probably not Art.  

Maybe I can talk her into hemming a pair of pants for me.  That's about all shes good for.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 15, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> :huh:???... that was the start of the events that led me to being the new BPOTM Marshal... where u been? ? ? :rofl:



I think we need a Committee for BPOTM, not a Marshal :hubba:  I don't see the pic - which rule did it violate?  Did she have a political statement tatooed on it?  Or is the boob side a political statement all by itself?  I think we need a full investigation here


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*dam mom i wouldnt wish my ex inlaws on their worst enemy :spit:

have you been yet ? 
if not goodluck :rofl:
:48:*


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 15, 2008)

Fun in-laws is what I call them go out for some drinks or something


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I think we need a Committee for BPOTM, not a Marshal :hubba:  I don't see the pic - which rule did it violate?  Did she have a political statement tatooed on it?  Or is the boob side a political statement all by itself?  I think we need a full investigation here



I agree, I hate it when I miss all the good stuff!!!


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 15, 2008)

it was a nice boob too, the early bird man...the early bird.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

LOL no doubt kalikisu!!


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 15, 2008)

you know whats funny godspeed I remember a dealer that would sell weed then after the deal say godspeed then speed off


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

I hope he had good weed!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 15, 2008)

guys... the pic we're talking about is now GMCORP's avi... it was posted in BPOTM, but because the pic gets displayed on the homepage if it wins, it couldn't be a contender... the site would be yanked pronto, so that wouldn't be good....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

Well how the hell am I suppose to see it in her avatar, damn thing is too small for my eyes!!!!! I miss everything.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 15, 2008)

:hubba: I think we need more of this sort of thing, personally :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> :hubba: I think we need more of this sort of thing, personally :hubba:


 
:giggle:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree!!


----------



## tcbud (Dec 15, 2008)

Smokin'Mom,
ever heard of this???

This thread's first post might go against the *U.S. Code of Commitment Complaint Protocol*, section 2.1.11, which states:

"Married, affianced, and otherwise committed women (herein referred to as Women) shall refrain from public complaints about their partners and spouses as a matter of course, avoiding any appearance of unhappiness in open gathering places, in online Web forums, and in other public areas. Women shall voice their complaints via phone conversations with their mothers, sisters, or mothers-in-law, via email and/or instant messaging conversations with longtime girlfriends, or at small-group happy hours with female friends and acquaintances after at least two cocktails have been served. Women shall also express their complaints to their partners themselves by indirect means, such as sexual withholding, over-spending, television remote-control manipulation, temporary suspension of spousal bedroom access, or by prolonged pouting until such time as their partners issue apologies, whether the men are to blame for said problems or not."

HUM?
:rofl:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 15, 2008)

Me thinks you ladies are starting to make stuff up now...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 15, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> ... complaints to their partners themselves by indirect means, such as sexual withholding, over-spending, television remote-control manipulation, temporary suspension of spousal bedroom access, or by prolonged pouting until such time as their partners issue apologies, whether the men are to blame for said problems or not."
> 
> HUM?
> :rofl:


I always suspected there was a rational explanation for the spouse's sexual withholding, overspending, missing remote control and sleeping in the guest room a lot.  Thanks for clearing this up.    You should start a Dear TCBud column/forum.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry,,,but I gotta say this for all mankind.,,,Give It Up SM(all of it),, as soon as he gets home,,, and when yer done taken care of your man,, me thinks you should go shopping with Mom. 

Who me,,,I didnt say that:bolt:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 15, 2008)

LOL id say take her out shopping have a few drinks tell some stupid tales margerittas never lie


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 15, 2008)

sometimes....sometimes...come real close i got to whisper this...my mother in law scares the bejesus out of me! dont tell her i said so.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I survived.

Glad that's over!!!  5 LONG hours with my mil!  

Don't get me wrong, she is a nice lady and we get along.  But if I have free time, she is towards the bottom of my list of who I feel like spending time with  .  Anyways, she did get me a nice purple sweater and a few other things for Christmas and I got a free lunch.  And snow!  It's snowing.  1st of the season.  

I had 30 minutes to smoke a nice bowl before I had to run off again and fetch the other kids.    My world is good.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 16, 2008)

The best part of semi-pleasant things is getting them behind you.  I'm sure you made her very happy today.  Pat yourself on the back and smoke another bowl.


----------



## jeepsteve (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't you love being volunteered without your knowledge to do things?  Do you think this ever happened to Bob Hope?


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 16, 2008)

I am gload it all turned out Sm Mom.. 8)


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 17, 2008)

MAybe you could get some of these off santa.................... 

for next time.......................

3 clicks

n

A Quick escape, guaranteed................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> MAybe you could get some of these off santa....................
> 
> for next time.......................
> 
> ...


 
:giggle: No kiddin!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 17, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> MAybe you could get some of these off santa....................
> 
> for next time.......................
> 
> ...




LOL--I made this for my sister one day when I was snowed in...


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 17, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I made this for my sister one day when I was snowed in...




:rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl:
:rofl:​


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 17, 2008)

Gee, I wish I was your MIL--we would have had a waaaaaay better time.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Gee, I wish I was your MIL--we would have had a waaaaaay better time.


 
Oh man for sure.

I'll kick her to the curb and adopt you as my mil.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2008)

Its funny how guys will hit on a cartoon. :bong: Whats a,,,  Hot Cartoon Lady,, look like naked? Is the hair color natural, or is it colored( have to wait for the naked part) to find that out huh!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 17, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Dragging my dirty little mind (kicking and screaming) away from attempting to add 1 more letter to that!
> 
> (Don't ask)



Nowt wrong with

*Mothers
I'd
Like
to
F**lower*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 17, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Its funny how guys will hit on a cartoon. :bong: Whats a,,,  Hot Cartoon Lady,, look like naked? Is the hair colour natural, or is it coloured( have to wait for the naked part) to find that out huh!




It is funny cos I'm just going on what* TCVG *has told me about mom.......


:fly::fly::fly:
:fly::fly:
:ciao:​


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

This thread has definately cheered me up.  Thanks everyone.   

I also changed the thumbs down.  It wasn't that bad.  And it was yesterday.  So safely all behind me now.   :giggle:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 17, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Dragging my dirty little mind (kicking and screaming) away from attempting to add 1 more letter to that!
> 
> (Don't ask)



:rofl:

Well, I have to admit that was on my mind when I wrote that--I was *very* careful I had no, ummmm, extra letters and double checked it twice...


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't you just love small Landing Strips.............?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)




----------

